# X-tenso Cera Thermic



## vilkae (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey girls,

Have you ever tried this new permanent hair straightning from L'OrÃ©al?

I will soon have a short trip in France and try it. I would have loved to do it here in Norway but I haven't found any hairstylist doing it yet...






Keep on rockin'!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

never heard of it. let us know if you do it and how it goes!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 3, 2006)

Never heard of it at all...


----------



## vilkae (Nov 3, 2006)

Then you have to check it out on the L'OrÃ©al Professionnel official website (sorry I could not post the link, I cannot post link yet)!

I will post my pics and comments as soon as I do it!

For the moment, here's what I read about this, that is not on the L'OrÃ©al Professionnel website:

*The facts:*


It takes about 7 hours. 
It costs between 300 &amp; 450 â‚¬
*What people say:*
It really lets hair silky and they usually look in a better shape. 
Hair becomes really straight! 
It really works and hair is still straight and silky after washing.
That's all for now!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

sounds good! keep us posted


----------



## vilkae (Nov 3, 2006)

Now I can post the official link: L'OrÃ©al Professionnel UK - Products &amp; Advice

See ya girls!


----------

